# avet sx



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

how hard is it to cast an avet sx without the mag control? Surf casting...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

When you say "hard", are you talking about ease of casting, (as in gaining distance) or are you talking about ease of not getting a backlash?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Educate your thumb on how to feather the spool and you will have it licked. Best way to do it is get out there, throw it and throw it, and throw it till your thumb starts to cooperate. There is a learning curve, but it isn't impossible.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I believe most folks static mag the avet sx for surf casting purposes. It is a pretty fast reel without magging of any kind.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> Educate your thumb on how to feather the spool and you will have it licked. Best way to do it is get out there, throw it and throw it, and throw it till your thumb starts to cooperate. There is a learning curve, but it isn't impossible.


The problem with Avets is that there is no exposed rim on the spool to thumb, you're forced to thumb the line on the spool. If there is any fluff to the line at all, thumbing only makes matters worse. It isn't impossible as you stated, but the learning curve you mentioned is shaped somewhat like a cliff.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

JPChase said:


> I believe most folks static mag the avet sx for surf casting purposes. It is a pretty fast reel without magging of any kind.


If magged properly, I believe that the knobby is much better than the MC version from AVET. I am not impressed with the AVET factory mag AT ALL

Certainly not trying to hijack the thread, or take it a different direction, but should you decide that you might like to mag that reel, Hatteras Jack is a good place to get that done. Ryan knows those reels pretty well.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

solid7 said:


> When you say "hard", are you talking about ease of casting, (as in gaining distance) or are you talking about ease of not getting a backlash?


I'm considering a reel for the team alabama rod I bought. I have a daiwa saltist on one rod and a 525 mag on another. I also have some abus - but not the sort of abus I'd like to have. I was thinking of getting a blue avet sx. Charkbait has a nice sale. But the mag control is an extra 50. I was trying to figure out whether I need the mag control version. I don't have a problem thumbing the mono if need be, but if it is way to fast, I don't want to be burning my thumb. I have a jigmaster that I "can" cast, but it is too fast and burns my thumb unless I thumb the spool.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

from the comments I am hearing, I think I'll stick to something I know I do well with - 525 mag (or it's made in China cousin the Squall), a daiwa, or an abu.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

in what way do u find a knobby mag better then the magic cast


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> in what way do u find a knobby mag better then the magic cast


IN the way that the MC sucks... It just flat out doesn't work that well.

The knobby mag - IF done properly - has way more control and variability than the MC. That is my experience, I own both...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

maybe ryan has better after market mag units then ive used .......which out of the 8 or so ive tested and own i wouldnt waste my time on the beach with any of them


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> maybe ryan has better after market mag units then ive used .......which out of the 8 or so ive tested and own i wouldnt waste my time on the beach with any of them


I think the placement is critical... I've had this discussion with him, and it doesn't seem to be as forgiving as, say, an Abu.

I don't really know. I wasn't impressed with the first knobby that I saw, either. Ryan put my opinion back on track.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

plotalot said:


> The problem with Avets is that there is no exposed rim on the spool to thumb, you're forced to thumb the line on the spool. If there is any fluff to the line at all, thumbing only makes matters worse. It isn't impossible as you stated, but the learning curve you mentioned is shaped somewhat like a cliff.


Im not scared of heights I have been fishing a avet for yrs no mags caught this on it 14lb test makes casting even more 










9


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Some of us don't like to think that hard... Mags are fantastic, and make a reel fish effortlessly, when done properly. Can't see any reason to make something that is enjoyable, unnecessarily difficult. I will NEVER be a thumber. I'd sooner fish a spinning reel. (nice tie-in, huh?)

OK, I have to ask... Everytime I see that picture, I just have to ask myself - what is that on your fingers???


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

6500 ct hi speed 16.4 oz.........avet sx mc.........14 oz


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have NO ISSUE AT ALL getting fine fishing distance with the Avet SX MC. They are slow out of the box I will agree. But so are most. With 30mins and a bit of care they are fine reels.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

got any orange abus u wanna sell mike


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> got any orange abus u wanna sell mike


Nope.....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> I have NO ISSUE AT ALL getting fine fishing distance with the Avet SX MC. They are slow out of the box I will agree. But so are most. With 30mins and a bit of care they are fine reels.


Never said they weren't fine fishing reels. Just said the mag on the MC sucks, that's all. Compared with an Abu or Daiwa, that is. Compared with no mag, the MC is probably fantastic.

The MC has 5 settings on the mag control. It's by far the most limited mag that I've used on ANY reel. If you are already thumb heavy when fishing, maybe you don't notice. Or, maybe there is something wrong with the ones that I own. Seeing that I own one that used to be yours, (as well as the Daiwa 7HT) I'm guessing that we have some common point of reference.

Now, the custom knobby works very nicely. It's head and shoulders above the MC. Your mileage may vary, or maybe my style is different. Either way, that's my story, I'm sticking to it...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

solid7 said:


> Never said they weren't fine fishing reels. Just said the mag on the MC sucks, that's all. Compared with an Abu or Daiwa, that is. Compared with no mag, the MC is probably fantastic.
> 
> The MC has 5 settings on the mag control. It's by far the most limited mag that I've used on ANY reel. If you are already thumb heavy when fishing, maybe you don't notice. Or, maybe there is something wrong with the ones that I own. Seeing that I own one that used to be yours, (as well as the Daiwa 7HT) I'm guessing that we have some common point of reference.
> 
> Now, the custom knobby works very nicely. It's head and shoulders above the MC. Your mileage may vary, or maybe my style is different. Either way, that's my story, I'm sticking to it...


you are right but you are comparing apples to oranges. all 3 of the reels you spoke of are in a different class although we use them for the same things....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> you are right but you are comparing apples to oranges. all 3 of the reels you spoke of are in a different class although we use them for the same things....


Yep. I didn't really mean to suggest them as equals. Just some sort of tangible reference.

FWIW - the AVET is one of the finest fishing reels that I own. I don't hate it. I just can't call it a "go-to" surf reel. I have too many others that work better...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Its from the sand ,, I will say I dont fish that reel when I am trying to bomb bait , but I can zing it pretty good never the less , what I like most about that reel is the lever drag I if there is a lot of current I bump it in and out of free spool and also when I have a big fish on also love the clicker ,,I also troll and live line with the same reel .. last yr caught a 36" rock trolling a 20oz sinker and umbrella rig its a true work horse

That is my biggest drum to date so I am partial to that pic ,, I use this one next time









9


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

the knobby mags ive used you have to turn numerous times to back them off.......as you cast most knobbys will back off on there own and you have to use a magic marker to count the revos to even begin to know what your setting is ....not to mention when mr mayhem drops by and spins ur mag off while your not looking ...VS setting your sx mc to 2 and let her rip during your drunkin night fishing adventures...that sorta tips the scale for me


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> the knobby mags ive used you have to turn numerous times to back them off.......as you cast most knobbys will back off on there own and you have to use a magic marker to count the revos to even begin to know what your setting is ....not to mention *when mr mayhem drops by and spins ur mag off while your not looking ...VS setting your sx mc to 2 and let her rip during your drunkin night fishing adventures...that sorta tips the scale for me*


yeppers.....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

LOL You HAVE to mess with bails and mag settings if no one is paying attention....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I suppose you may have a point on that one... But since I don't do any drunken outings, and in my house Mayhem DOES rest, I'm OK with it. And by the way, you can put thread sealant on the knobby to keep it from creeping. (not Lok-Tite) 

Oh, well. Good points for others to consider.

I am also working on a new design on the knobby to add detents, so as to eliminate the "creep". Trying to make it compact enough to be used as current knobby mags get installed and used.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> LOL You HAVE to mess with bails and mag settings if no one is paying attention....


MAYHEM at it's best....And braided circle hooks work best on #100 shock and 10/0 dbl bottom rigs.....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> LOL You HAVE to mess with bails and mag settings if no one is paying attention....


The A-hole I used to fish with did that to me once. I got the last laugh, though. I landed the biggest pompano that I ever caught on that cast, although I reeled it in "hand-over-hand".


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Dam, touching a man's scooter or reels is out of order in my book. You skallywag Mike. Hope the payback isn't but so bad.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

JPChase said:


> I believe most folks static mag the avet sx for surf casting purposes. It is a pretty fast reel without magging of any kind.


Yep. Husky, you may want to look at adding a static mag, it will slow it down a bit and you'll be able to cast it much better...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Quit beatin this to death and static mag the reel.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

My solution was to buy a blue yonder instead. I tried static magging my jigmaster and could never seem together it right.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> My solution was to buy a blue yonder instead. I tried static magging my jigmaster and could never seem together it right.


That's a much better solution. If you need a good casting reel, you definitely made the right choice.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> I have NO ISSUE AT ALL getting fine fishing distance with the Avet SX MC. They are slow out of the box I will agree. But so are most. With 30mins and a bit of care they are fine reels.


Yup. I must be doing something wrong cause I love mine.


----------

